# Moving to Portugal/San Miguel



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello everyone. Hope you people are doing very well. I believed I posted it before but now, I understand better about the law and the rules. So, I need your help this time and get it over with.

By the way, I am over 40 years old and I have a dual citizens for both Portugal and America. 

I want to exchange my driver license for Portugal/San Miguel. What should I do ? Much appreciated. I hope that my English is okay.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Anybody ?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You go along to your nearest IMT,IP Office (Mobility and Transport Institute) and take a ticket (and a good book). There may be a way of doing it remotely via the ACP and you could ask the question there


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Obrigado!

And one more thing.. What if I am staying here for 6 months or 12 months temporarily to see if I like here ? Can I still use my America's licence here for a while ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello. After 7 days and patient.. Can anybody help ? I am from Rhode Island, USA. Its between Connecticut and Massachusetts if you must know.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Please anybody ? Please be kind to help me out. 

And one more thing.. What if I am staying here for 6 months or 12 months temporarily to see if I like here ? Can I still use my America's licence here for a while ? Goes to Triple AAA for special licence up to 1 year ? 

And

If I exchange my America for Portuguese licence then decide that I want to return to America again.. All I have to do is returning Portuguese Licence at DMV with a proof of resident of living and a billing of electric or water and you are all done ?


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello ? I am begging of you. I need the answer and that's all I am asking. Be kind to help me out ?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I think you'll find that probably every one here had NOT been in the situation you seek help with so, obviously, cannot help no matter how many times you repeat yourself. This is a forum and NOT a PT government information site so maybe you need to go to a PT government and ask your questions.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Strontium said:


> I think you'll find that probably every one here had NOT been in the situation you seek help with so, obviously, cannot help no matter how many times you repeat yourself. This is a forum and NOT a PT government information site so maybe you need to go to a PT government and ask your questions.


A PT government ? Where is that ?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

You had the answer in the second post and a link to the ACP but chose to ignore it and ask again !!! ACP know all the answers and will help you immediately it wouldn't be possible to get better info than that


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

MrBife said:


> You had the answer in the second post and a link to the ACP but chose to ignore it and ask again !!! ACP know all the answers and will help you immediately it wouldn't be possible to get better info than that


I am sorry but it is full of Portuguese language. I am not fluently in Portuguese.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

azoreseuropa said:


> A PT government ? Where is that ?


Sorry

PT was just shorthand for the word Portugal.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Repeating your question will not get you any answers other than those you have already been given.
YOU NEED TO LOOK AT A PORTUGUESE GOVERNMENT WEBSITE THE LINK WAS SUPPLIED TO YOU EARLIER.


Yes the site is in Portuguese - use goole translate to translate the page 
https://www.acp.pt/Inicio


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

An alternative might be having an International driving license


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> An alternative might be having an International driving license


It can be done too and it is good up to 1 year but you can apply again for other year after one year is expire, I think. Correct me if I am wrong.

And I research and found one.. I understand that I have to get an Apostille if I want to exchange America Driver Licence for Portugal/Azores Licence, correct ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Apostille ???? confused


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

For exchanging American drivers licenses, Portugal IMT requests that the MVR, motor vehicle record, be certified by the state that issues it, so the state department for the state issuing, places a seal on it to certify it, a apostille...this record is required to exchange American drivers license for a Portugal drivers license...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

grammymissy said:


> For exchanging American drivers licenses, Portugal IMT requests that the MVR, motor vehicle record, be certified by the state that issues it, so the state department for the state issuing, places a seal on it to certify it, a apostille...this record is required to exchange American drivers license for a Portugal drivers license...


Thanks for the post Grammymissy.


----------

